# Smoked Steelhead Salmon



## rc1991 (Jun 20, 2010)

Picked up about a 2.5 lb steelhead fillet from Costco and decided to smoke using a recipe a friend gave me. Brined the fillet for about 6-8 hours and then smoked at about 250 for 2 hours with hickory. Fillet's were seasoned with just black pepper, cayenne,a and rosemary. It came out very good - nice and moist with a nice but not overpowering smoky flavor. Would definitely do this one again!


----------



## nickelmore (Jun 20, 2010)

Cool Salmon is on the list to do soon, what kind of brine did you use?


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2010)

This caught my attention, I love smoked steelhead and salmon.


----------



## silverado2100 (Jun 20, 2010)

isnt a steelhead actually a trout?


----------



## vernski (Jun 20, 2010)

Well Trout & Salmon are related but they are a separate specie's, Trout don't migrate while Salmon do go down-river to the ocean. There are many different types of Trout as there are Salmon. Just google for both and you will see the variety of them. Hope that helps you some....Vernski


----------



## meateater (Jun 20, 2010)

Steelhead are Rainbow trout that take a salt bath for a few years before a rinse. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_trout


----------



## rc1991 (Jun 21, 2010)

nickelmore said:


> Cool Salmon is on the list to do soon, what kind of brine did you use?


Thanks! The brine was salt (about 1/2 the amt. normally used so 1/2 cup per gallon), cayenne pepper, black pepper, tarragon.


----------



## roller (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes Steelhead are a Rainbow Trout that goes to the ocean for a few years and returns to their birth river or stream to spawn but unlike Salmon they do not die after spawning.


----------



## bigmatt (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks good no matter where they swim.


----------

